# What's in Your First Aid Kit?



## twiztedsig (Apr 17, 2016)

Right, let's kick off this thread.

What's in your first aid kit??
But hold up!!

What exactly is a First Aid Kit??

A *First Aid Kit *, is a collection of supplies and equipment for use in giving first aid, and can be put together for the purpose by an individual or organization or purchased complete.

Hmmm... so after that little tidbit now we ask.....

Should I buy a First Aid Kit from the local drug store or should I make my own??
Have you ever actually seen the content list for a FAK that is from a drugstore?? Who needs 50 pieces of Band-Aids?. Need meds?? Cool we have included 1 packet of Tylenol and 1 packet of Imodium. 
Toss that and make yourself your own kit and save much more money.

Got an extra bag laying around someplace?? Heck, I would even get a Ziploc Bag and make it work.

Here is my list for a Basic First Aid Kit! (Got you covered!)

1 Tweezers
1 EMT Shears
3 Pairs of Gloves (Nitrile, Latex or Vinyl)
2 CoFlex LF2 Cohesive Tape
1 Durapore Tape
1 Israeli Emergency Bandage (4" inch)
3 Kerlix Gauze Rolls
5 Gauze Pads
1 Biohazard Waste Bag
1 Eye Wash
1 Ambu Rescue CPR Mask
1 Emergency/Survival Blanket
1 Disposable Cold Pack
1 Disposable Heat Pack
1 Water Jel Burn Dressing
1 Sam Splint
10 Extra Thick Band Aids
10 Waterproof Band Aids
10 Extra Tough Band Aids
6 Knuckle Bandages
6 Moleskin

Meds:
6 Aspirin 325mg Tablets
6 Ibuprofen 200mg Tablets
6 Diphenhydramine 25mg Tablets
6 Triple Antibiotic Ointment Packets
6 Hydrocorisone 1% Cream Packets
6 Povidie-Iodine Prep Pads
6 Alcohol Pads

Most of these items can be purchased at your local drug store or online. Set them up and toss them in your bag or vehicle when you go somewhere.

Questions? (Shoot me a PM)

Cheers!! :armata_PDT_12:


----------



## studenygreg (Dec 24, 2015)

1 bullet to put my self out of misery.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## twiztedsig (Apr 17, 2016)

Or you can use the powder to cauterize your wound?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Off the top of my head:

QuickClot sponges
Israeli bandages
Shears
Hydrocortisone
Triple antibiotic ointment
SAM Splint
Triangular bandage
various wraps and tapes
4x4 gauze pads
burn gels
various sizes of adhesive bandages
moleskin patches
CPR face shield
chest seals
butterfly strips
alcohol wipes
Ibuprofen
Aspirin
Acetaminophen
glucose tabs
instant cold pack
wet wipes

That's what I can remember. There are other small things, but can't recall everything at the moment.


----------



## twiztedsig (Apr 17, 2016)

Great list. I forgot the triangular bandages. I have those in my IFAK/Trauma Kit. Will post pics up later.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Good list. I would add benadryl for insect stings, and antacid tablets. Depending on your level of training, a piece of saran wrap could be a life-saver in the case of a sucking chest wound.


----------



## twiztedsig (Apr 17, 2016)

@sideKahr great thing on the saran wrap. or if you don't like your Drivers License picture, use that and tape 3 sides. lol.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Have most of what's been listed, but have added crazy glue (works in place of stitches.) Butterfly band-aids, tourniquets, Oragel (works as a topical anaesthetics), small bullet-shaped tampons for young girls (can plug a 1/3-1/2" hole...someone posted that a couple years ago). And some sutures. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

I also have a box of smelling salts in mine


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

Most of the above and a small surgical kit. It has scalpels, sutures, hemostats etc... It was $50-60.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have purchased 2 kits that are supposed to be well stocked and I need to inventory. I added to both for tooth issues
Orajel max 3 tubes in each and some tooth filler (Dentemp) several packages for both.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Wow, my first aid kit looks so pathetic compared to those! Thanks for the lists, now I know what else to add.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

First aid is the immediate and TEMPORARY care for an injury that will be treated by medical personnel. Or are you asking what I have in my medical kit?


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Which first aid kit are we talking about? I have several, some bigger some smaller depending on where they are. Usually the only thing I've really ever use from it is band-aids. To be honest I actually rarely use the stuff out of my big jump bag on my ambulance. Now that's mainly because most of the calls I get are medical in nature not traumatic injury. However the biggest things I use when it comes to trauma is lots of gauze of various sizes and thicknesses and roller gauze to hold it in place. Triangle bandages are wonderful things too as they're akin to duck tape in the number of creative ways one can use them.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have one very comprehensive kit for the house and one in each BOB and all three GHB's in each truck. I purchased basic kits originally and then built each up from there so all are pretty complete. I have all kits in bags that are compartmentalized for organization and ease of use. ( Condor or Maxpedition makes good carry cases for first aid kits )


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

In addition to most of the stuff mentioned, I also carry an inhaler and an epi pen.
Pretty easy to get.
Also, a proriatary belt cutter outside the kit. And a fire extinguisher.
Also, first aid kits and jump bags are great, but use less if your not trained. In this day and age, everyone should be an EMT. I'm registered, and encourage everyone I know to take a course. I also use my text books and experience to teach family members, on an impromptu basis. Lol.


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

A couple months ago I bought 2 medium sized Rubbermaid totes. I went to Wal-mart and filled them both with everything I could think of. I also have a well stocked first aid kit in my 5th wheel. I see some good ideas above that I need to add. Mine also include lots of tooth brushes, tooth paste, deodorants, feminine products for the wifey etc.


----------



## prepperman (May 21, 2016)

I've got a pretty complete First Aid bag that includes the usual bandages, tweezers, gauze, and such. However, I am really focused right now on working with some natural remedies for long term medical aid. I'm stocking up on supplies like cocoa oil, witch hazel, aloe vera, and essential oils. Some of these basic supplies can make the bases for things like sunscreen, burn ointments, healing salves. They can be made for a fraction of the cost and has a great shelf life. I'm sure meds will be flying off the shelf in an emergency so I'm working on knowing what natural remedies I can work with for healing. Great things out there for natural cures.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is my suggestion

https://www.amazon.com/Application-...dp/B00MA6XVVC?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

a couple old sock some duct tape, a coconut and a couple banana peels


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> a couple old sock some duct tape, a coconut and a couple banana peels


Ok, so I get duct tape, why not...

I get Coconut from the old WW2 accounts of using them as IV's

Not sure where Banana peels came from, explain please?


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Ok, so I get duct tape, why not...
> 
> I get Coconut from the old WW2 accounts of using them as IV's
> 
> Not sure where Banana peels came from, explain please?


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

might need a spare fan belt for the truck.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

prepperman said:


> I've got a pretty complete First Aid bag that includes the usual bandages, tweezers, gauze, and such. However, I am really focused right now on working with some natural remedies for long term medical aid. I'm stocking up on supplies like cocoa oil, witch hazel, aloe vera, and essential oils. Some of these basic supplies can make the bases for things like sunscreen, burn ointments, healing salves. They can be made for a fraction of the cost and has a great shelf life. I'm sure meds will be flying off the shelf in an emergency so I'm working on knowing what natural remedies I can work with for healing. Great things out there for natural cures.


 I have an aloe Vera plant, and it's better than sliced bread, considering my welsh extraction!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

After reading the posts in http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/first-aid-medical-preparedness/28962-burns-101-a.html I have decided to purchase some medical grade honey and add it to our first aid kits.


----------



## Deaf3279 (Jul 25, 2016)

After I read your post, I felt like I got randomly supplies list of meds supplies from someone told me that i should get those... And I get them that was 5 year ago I still have them but for some reason I felt like they're random item. I though to share with you guys To point out which I need add or silly to have it.

x1 First-Aid Guide
x20 3M Health Care Particulate Respirator and Surgical Mask 1860/1860S
x2 Triangular Bandages Polybagged latex Free
x1 Blanket-Casualty-lightweight Orange/Silver Reversible 51"x 82"/142c
x2 Emergency/Survival Blanket 38"x 60" 
x1 Box of 100 set Alcohol swabs
x3 roll of white tape
x1 roll 4"x .1 yards Conforming Stretch Gauze Bandages
x1 Exam Gloves 2 latex free, large, powder free, vinyle exam gloves
x1 Tweezers (dispose after use)
x1 roll of Sensi Wrap (self-adherent)
x1 Israeli Emergency Bandage
x1 Forehead Thermometer
x1 Tourni-Kwik 4 (TK4) Tourniquet
x2 Burn Cream
x1 20 ml syringle
x1 Large Adhesive Pads
x1 H & H Compressed Gauze (vacuumed)
x2 Tegaderm Film (stole from hospital)
x1 Dry Back ABD Pad
x4 Sterile Gauze Pad
x1 Robertazzi Nasopharyngeal Airway

I usually dont stole anything til one day I took friend to hospital after his accident. Doctor left drawer open and I saw those film I remember saw them on list that someone gave me list that should to buy. I though why not take just 2 of them they have plenty extra. Turn out wrong kind. I still have them since then.

Here picture of kit and cross that I painted


----------



## CGjennifer (Oct 9, 2016)

I filled up a medium 52L storage box with trips to Family Dollar and Dollar Tree fairly quickly. Patriot Nurse did a really good video on useful items to buy at these stores if you are strapped for cash but still want to stock on supplies. So far in 3 trips I managed to get: 

1 x Witch Hazel 
3 x Rubbing Alcohol (Also got one in spray form for ease of use.)
1 x Elastic Bandage 
2 x Anti Diarrhea 
1 x Epsom Salt 
1 x Antacid
2 x Antibiotic Ointment 
1 x Filling Repair for Teeth 
1 x Eye drops 
3 x Hydrogen Peroxide 
1 x Petroleum Jelly 
1 x Anti Itch Cream 
1 x Disinfectant Wipes 
1 x Pill Organizer 
1 x Nasal Spray 
2 x Bags of Cough Drops 
2 x Pain Killer (non-aspirin) 
1 x Chest Rub 
5 x Gauze Pads 
5 x Rolled Gauze 
5 x Boxes of Band Aids different sizes and purposes 
2 x Israeli Bandages 
1 x Face Masks pack of 10
2 x Bandage Tape rolls
1 x Mucinex 

Natural Medicine:
Organic Aloe Vera Gel and the actual plant nearby here at home. 
Bee Propolis 
Cranberry Extract 
Turmeric 
Colloidal Silver 
Milk Thistle Powder 

I want to find a good coagulating gel and items to close wounds. I'm thinking that clotting gel used on dogs can work for humans and is cheaper and comes in a bigger quantities.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I have always had good first aid kits but in the 2003 or perhaps 05 time period I added Quick Clot and tourniquets till that time Quick Clot wasn't available. One thing I noticed recently is that many of my kits are very old. Planning on pulling them out and giving them a look this next week. I used a kit last week that the items seemed ok but I had purchased some special plastic bags to put items in and they have all degraded and need to be replaced. 

I have a kit in each vehicle, the camping trailer, backpack, a kit I take canoe camping and supplies in the house.


----------



## 2centprofit (Jan 2, 2017)

Hey preppers, first time poster here. I figure I'll just jump right in and make this my first post.

I have 3 medical kits, as well as a small kit that I carry in my EDC bag. My small kit in my EDC is just a quikclot tourniquet pack with some gauze wrapping, as well as some bandaids and a tube of neosporin.

My STOMP medical kit contains the following items;

1 Hand Sanitizer, 2oz.
2 EMT Shears
1 Calamine Lotion, 6oz.
4 Stainless Steel Hemostats
2 Lip Treatments
2 Israeli Dressing 4"
9 After Bite Wipes
2 Israeli Dressing 6"
1 Burn Spray
1 Scalpel handle, #3
1 Instant Glucose
6 Scalpel Blades
40 Pain Relievers
1 Pen Light
20 Ammonia Inhalants
5 Suture Sets
1 Blood Clotting Spray
1 EFA - First Aid Book
2 SAM / Universal Splint
6 Safety Pins
3 Triangular Bandages
5 Pairs Latex Examination Gloves
1 Cervical Collar
10 Skin and Eye Wash
3 Elastic Bandage, 6''
20 Triple Antibiotic Packages
6 Elastic Bandage, 2''
5 Burn Aid Packages
5 Sterile Sponges, 4''x4''
20 Alcohol Wipes
10 Gauze Sponges 2"x2"
100 Iodine Wipes
10 Abdominal Pads, 5''x9''
25 Antiseptic BZK Wipes
4 BleedStop Bandages
2 Elastic Bandage Gauze 4.5"x4yds.
5 Eye Pads
2 CPR Mask
4 Airways
100 Assorted Sizes Bandage Strips
10 Butterfly Strips
5 Tongue Depressors
20 Bandage Strips, 2''x3''
2 Emergency Blankets, 52''x84'' *
20 Knuckle Bandages
2 Multi Trauma Dressings, 20''x30''
3 Instant Ice Packs
3 Quick Clot
3 Tape, Rolls, Adhesive
1 Pair of Tweezers
1 Stethoscope
1 Needle Probe
1 Blood Pressure Cuff Kit

I also threw in around 3/4th of a lb. of potassium permangranate as well as some antimicrobial wound gel(Ameri-gel)

My other kit, the Marine 3000(I have 2 of these...don't ask why) contains the following;

*Bandage Materials*
30 - Bandage, Adhesive, Fabric, 1" x 3"
15 - Bandage, Adhesive, Fabric, Fingertip
15 - Bandage, Adhesive, Fabric, Knuckle
5 - Bandage, Conforming Gauze, 3"
2 - Bandage, Elastic, Self Adhering, 2"
2 - Bandage, Elastic, Self Adhering, 3"
10 - Bandage, Waterproof Assorted, 30 pc.
16 - Dressing, Gauze, Sterile, 2" x 2", Pkg./2
10 - Dressing, Gauze, Sterile, 3" x 3", Pkg./2
15 - Dressing, Gauze, Sterile, 4" x 4", Pkg./2
6 - Dressing, Non-Adherent, Sterile, 3" x 4"
2 - Dressing, Transparent, 2 3/8" x 2 3/4"
2 - Dressing, Transparent, 4" x 4 3/4"
2 - Eye Pad, Sterile
*Bleeding*
14 - Gloves, Nitrile (Pair), Hand Wipe
2 - Instructions, Marine Easy Care Bleeding
2 - Trauma Pad, 5" x 9"
2 - Trauma Pad, 8" x 10"
*Blister / Burn*
1 - Aloe Vera Gel with Lidocaine, 4 oz
2 - Dressing, Hydrogel, 2" x 3"
2 - GlacierGel (Large Oval)
2 - GlacierGel (Small Rectangular)
1 - Moleskin, Pre-Cut & Shaped (14 pieces)
*CPR*
1 - CPR Pocket Mask
*Dental*
10 - Cotton Pellets
4 - Cotton Rolls
1 - Dental Floss
1 - Dental Medic Instructions
1 - Dental Mirror
1 - Dental Spatula
1 - Oil of Clove, 3.7 ml
1 - Temporary Cavity Filling Mixture
1 - Wax Rope
1 - Syringe, Irrigation, 20 cc, 18 Gauge Tip
*Fracture / Sprain*
1 - Bandage, Elastic with Velcro, 4"
1 - Bandage, Elastic with Velcro, 6"
1 - Bandage, Elastic, Self Adhering, 3"
3 - Bandage, Triangular
2 - Cold Pack
1 - Instructions, Marine Easy Care Fracture & Sprain
2 - C-Splint™, 4" x 36"
4 - SAM® Splint, Finger
*Instrument*
1 - Airway, Nasal, 7.0 mm
1 - Airway, Nasal, 7.5 mm
1 - Airway, Oral, (Set of 6 sizes)
1 - Blood Pressure Cuff
1 - EMT Shears, 4"
1 - Foley Catheter, Silicone, 16FR, 5 ml
1 - Pencil
6 - Safety Pins
1 - Scissors, Stainless Steel, 5"
1 - Splinter Picker/Tick Remover Forceps
1 - Stethoscope
1 - Thermometer, Digital
4 - Tongue Depressor, Wooden
*Medical Information*
1 - Comp. Guide to Marine Medicine
2 - Patient Assessment Form
*Medication
*25 - Acetaminophen (500 mg), Pkg./2
1 - After Bite Wipe
2 - After Sting
6 - Antacid, Pkg./2
24 - Antihistamine (Diphenhydramine 25 mg)
8 - Aspirin (325 mg), Pkg./2
25 - Cold Medicine, Medicidin-D, Pkg./2
12 - Cortisone Cream 1%, 1/32 oz (.9 g)
8 - Cold Relief Tabs, Pkg/2
24 - Diamode (Loperamide HCI 2 mg), Pkg./1
25 - Diotame (Bismuth Subsalicylate), Pkg./2
1 - Ear Drops, 1 fl oz
2 - Eye Wash, 2/3 oz, (20 ml)
1 - Glutose Paste (Glucose 15 g)
25 - Ibuprofen (200 mg), Pkg./2
1 - Instructions, Marine Easy Care Medication
1 - Laxative, Metamucil Psyllium Fiber, 12.2 g
10 - Meclizine (HCI 25 mg), Pkg./2
1 - Nasal Decongestant Spray, 1/2 fl oz
6 - Oral Rehydration Salts
10 - Pepcid
1 - Tolnaftate Cream 1%, 15 g
6 - Tucks Hemorrhoid Towelettes
*Other*
1 - Ben's 30% DEET Insect Repellent, 1.25 oz
1 - Dispoz-a-Bag, 19 oz
1 - Enema Bag, Plastic, Disposable
1 - Hand Sanitizer, Alcohol, 2 oz
1 - Lip Balm, SPF 30
1 - Sunscreen, SPF 30, 1 oz
1 - Zinc Oxide, 1 oz
*Survival Tools*
1 - Emergency Reflective Blanket, 96" x 60"
*Suture / Syringe*
1 - Angiocatheter, 18G x 1 1/4"
1 - Gloves, Surgical Sterile, Size 8 (pair)
1 - Hemostat Forceps, Kelly Straight, 5.5"
1 - IV Administration Set, 15 Drop
1 - Mayo Heger Needle Holder, 5"
2 - Needle, Disposable, Sterile, 18G x 1 1/2"
2 - Needle, Disposable, Sterile, 21G x 1 1/2"
2 - Needle, Disposable, Sterile, 25G x 5/8"
4 - Scalpel with Handle, Sterile, Disposable, #11 Blade
1 - Skin Staple Remover, Disposable
1 - Skin Stapler (15), Disposable
3 - Surgical Lubricant, Sterile
2 - Suture, Nylon, 3-0
2 - Suture, Nylon, 5-0
2 - Syringe, Luer Lok, 3ml
1 - Syringe, Luer Lok, 5ml
1 - Thumb Tissue Forceps, Mouse-Tooth, 4.5"
1 - Towel Drape, Sterile
*Wound Care*
30 - Antiseptic Wipe
20 - Alcohol Swab
3 - Cotton Tip Applicator, Pkg./2
2 - Syringe, Irrigation, 20 cc, 18 Gauge Tip
2 - Instructions, Marine Easy Care Wound
3 - Povidone Iodine, 1 oz
1 - Scrub Brush, Sterile
2 - Tape, 1" x 10 Yards
8 - Skin Tac™ Topical Adhesive, Wipe
1 - Triple Antibiotic Ointment, 1 oz
12 - Triple Antibiotic Ointment, Single Use
4 - Wound Closure Strips, 1/4" x 4", Pkg./10

I much prefer the STOMP medical kit as it's in backpack form, though the Marine medical kit is slightly more comprehensive. The extra comprehensiveness doesn't outweigh the difference in cost. I'd recommend the STOMP bag over the Marine 3000 because of this. I may cherry pick from the Marine kit at some point and put stuff from it into my STOMP bag...I just haven't gotten around to it yet.

Also before someone jumps in and says it - I may not be a doctor or have extensive medical training required to use ALL of the included equipment, but I'd rather have it and be able to find someone who knows how to use it than be someone who can use it and not have it.  sides' I can always get training in the future - something I intend on doing when I get the time and money.

(PS sorry if my wall of text made your eyes bleed)

-2cent


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

2centprofit said:


> Hey preppers, first time poster here. I figure I'll just jump right in and make this my first post.
> 
> I have 3 medical kits, as well as a small kit that I carry in my EDC bag. My small kit in my EDC is just a quikclot tourniquet pack with some gauze wrapping, as well as some bandaids and a tube of neosporin.
> 
> ...


Hang on I'll be right back ..... gotta go take care of my eye bleeding. Meanwhile post an INTRO post. You sound like you might have some good info to share here, so tell us about yourself and stick around .... or jump right on in as you say.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I see the IV Admin set - any IV fluid. I would keep the nasal airways but would not carry the oral. To use the oral they have to be unconscious. If you do have the CPR mask and air ways get an ambu bag to use with them. 

Now days with so many explosions/ bombs I would get some tourniquets. Also add some super glue try and use it instead of staples, sewing. Sometimes the glue and stiri strips work well. Also recommend adding Oral Jell .


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> I see the IV Admin set - any IV fluid. I would keep the nasal airways but would not carry the oral. To use the oral they have to be unconscious. If you do have the CPR mask and air ways get an ambu bag to use with them.
> 
> Now days with so many explosions/ bombs I would get some tourniquets. Also add some super glue try and use it instead of staples, sewing. Sometimes the glue and stiri strips work well. Also recommend adding Oral Jell .


Definitely agree with that - I was suspicious at first but seeing them in action I keep Saline Lock Kits on hand with extra 18ga caths/needles and Leur-lock syringes to flash/check for infiltration

TQs are invaluable, light and affordable - good thing is it is relatively easy to fabricate on sight, can get really creative torquing someones arteries shut.

Never had to sew a wound...it was usually a lot of screaming, packing with an assload of curlex and anti coag and putting a pressure dressing and TQ on the limb if at all possible.

The thing about blasts is the intense pressure that even a mechanical explosion (overpressure versus chemical det) from pipe/cooker IEDs will hit the body with - saw a lot of broken bones (suffered from a few myself), concussions and collapsed lungs/tension pneumothorax

Another simple to use tool is a needle chest decompression pen, they even teach it to grunts now for CLS, besides massive bloodloss collapsed lungs kill the hell out of people

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## 2centprofit (Jan 2, 2017)

RJAMES said:


> I see the IV Admin set - any IV fluid. I would keep the nasal airways but would not carry the oral. To use the oral they have to be unconscious. If you do have the CPR mask and air ways get an ambu bag to use with them.
> 
> Now days with so many explosions/ bombs I would get some tourniquets. Also add some super glue try and use it instead of staples, sewing. Sometimes the glue and stiri strips work well. Also recommend adding Oral Jell .


I have 2-3 tourniquet setups I may have forgot to mention. Thanks for the superglue suggestion.

Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the clove oil is meant to be a toothache remedy with a similar application as oral jell. The kit does not come with IV fluids, which is good since there won't be extra weight...but kind of makes it pointless to have unless I raid a hospital after SHTF.

I had to google ambu-bag - those things look awesome. I'll have to add one to the kit. Thanks for the suggestion!

May I ask why you wouldn't carry the oral airways?



A Watchman said:


> Hang on I'll be right back ..... gotta go take care of my eye bleeding. Meanwhile post an INTRO post. You sound like you might have some good info to share here, so tell us about yourself and stick around .... or jump right on in as you say.


Intro posted.  I think I may have some ocular bandages for ya'.


----------



## 2centprofit (Jan 2, 2017)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Definitely agree with that - I was suspicious at first but seeing them in action I keep Saline Lock Kits on hand with extra 18ga caths/needles and Leur-lock syringes to flash/check for infiltration
> 
> Another simple to use tool is a needle chest decompression pen, they even teach it to grunts now for CLS, besides massive bloodloss collapsed lungs kill the hell out of people


Another awesome suggestion! Using one is a bit over my head at this point to be honest. My entire medical training comes from watching House. I've seen it done on the show a few times. I'm guessing it has to be done in a certain spot? Also could you elaborate on the first part of your post regarding checking for infiltration?

PS...I am fully aware of the laws regarding treating someone without a medical license and I would never try and treat someone other than family, outside of my comfort zone, and only if it were absolutely necessary. My lack of medical skill/ knowledge does not correlate with or equate to me being a gung-ho oh-hey-I-have-a-med-kit and now I'm a doctor idiotic thinking. (Just throwing that out there...)


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

2centprofit said:


> Another awesome suggestion! Using one is a bit over my head at this point to be honest. My entire medical training comes from watching House. I've seen it done on the show a few times. I'm guessing it has to be done in a certain spot? Also could you elaborate on the first part of your post regarding checking for infiltration?
> 
> PS...I am fully aware of the laws regarding treating someone without a medical license and I would never try and treat someone other than family, outside of my comfort zone, and only if it were absolutely necessary. My lack of medical skill/ knowledge does not correlate with or equate to me being a gung-ho oh-hey-I-have-a-med-kit and now I'm a doctor idiotic thinking. (Just throwing that out there...)


Id suggest you look up the Army CLS manual, its not as "cool" as the latest 18D pub but it will square you away - typically the spot you stab them in is between the 2nd and 3rd rib (2nd intercoastal space?)

And infiltration means if you get a saline lock in them and miss the vein, when you flash the lock it will fill their skin with liquid...not good, you can get away with giving a doggo SubQ fluids not humans

And screw a degree if its someone you care about

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

On the oral airways there are several sizes you don't use them often so you mess around wasting time measuring the length you need. You can only insert it in an unconscious person the nasal you can insert in some one conscious , they won't like it but it can be done, and unconscious. The nasal does come in two sizes but it comes down to adult male / large adult female or small female/ child. With the oral airway you find yourself taking one out and holding it up to the face to judge length then trying anther one or two before you decide to even try and insert . You would already have the nasal inserted by then.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> On the oral airways there are several sizes you don't use them often so you mess around wasting time measuring the length you need. You can only insert it in an unconscious person the nasal you can insert in some one conscious , they won't like it but it can be done, and unconscious. The nasal does come in two sizes but it comes down to adult male / large adult female or small female/ child. With the oral airway you find yourself taking one out and holding it up to the face to judge length then trying anther one or two before you decide to even try and insert . You would already have the nasal inserted by then.


Good way around that is only get big ones and just cut them to size, my medics did it that way and it was decently fast.

...not something you want done while you are concious at all lol

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

2centprofit said:


> Another awesome suggestion! Using one is a bit over my head at this point to be honest. My entire medical training comes from watching House. I've seen it done on the show a few times. I'm guessing it has to be done in a certain spot? Also could you elaborate on the first part of your post regarding checking for infiltration?
> 
> PS...I am fully aware of the laws regarding treating someone without a medical license and I would never try and treat someone other than family, outside of my comfort zone, and only if it were absolutely necessary. My lack of medical skill/ knowledge does not correlate with or equate to me being a gung-ho oh-hey-I-have-a-med-kit and now I'm a doctor idiotic thinking. (Just throwing that out there...)


Well props to you for having a very nice kit. I like your reasoning as to why you have some of these things. I'm a paramedic and use quite a bit of those things every night on my truck. Also good on you for having the foresight to know you're not a doctor or anything. Now here's the thing, what you see on TV and what actually happens on the street, in the back of an ambulance, or in a hospital room are very often hugely different. I can't tell you how many times I've seen huge explosions and mass casualty events that occur on a regular basis on TV shows. In real life in over 6 years of being in Emergency Medical Services I've been involved in maybe 3 true mass casualty incidents. I'm not saying the stuff you see on TV doesn't happen. I had to pull a drunk driver out of what used to be his car about an hour after midnight on New Years and blew him into the ER as fast I could for instance. However generally when it comes to emergency medicine what you see in an hour on TV will occur over a month in real life.

That being said I would highly recommend you get some real life training. First Aid and CPR classes are easy to come by, just call up the Red Cross. If you want to go further than that there are First Responder classes or consider training for about 6 months to actually become an EMT. Wilderness EMT will also teach you how to care for someone who is hurt and it's going to be a considerable time before they can get moved out to a hospital. Does it take time, money, and effort? Yes. However even if all you do is take a first aid class you'll be just that more prepared than having not taken it.


----------



## 2centprofit (Jan 2, 2017)

They have a CPR/First aid class at my school (JATC - Union Electrical school) that's mandatory for us to take at some point. I'm not sure what year they have us take it but it's offered for free. I'm highly interested in getting an EMT cert in the future but with school and work right now I really don't have the time. I've looked into taking courses at the local community college. BUT, now we're getting a bit off topic. I'll pm you.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

check the library to see if they have an EMT course book or ask for an older book that they are likely throwing away at your local ambulance district. I got a text book and work book that was current but they were going with anther publisher for the next class so they were like her take it.


----------



## antaylor84 (Jan 1, 2017)

I have burn gel in mine too - 2% Lidocaine for a topical anesthetic.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

My 1st aid kit has:
1. aspirin to deal with hangovers from Slippy's bourbon collection.
2. more of Slippy's bourbon for dealing with the honey-do-list.
3. valium for dealing with my excitable customers.
4. Preparation H for dealing with some of my pain in the ass liberal family members
5. LSD for dealing with the reality Obama wants me to live in.
6. and a knee brace for my bum knee.

what more do I need???? oh yea.... blood clot bandage to deal with the bleeding heart liberals when I'm down in Atlanta.


----------



## Drewpdfd (Sep 13, 2016)

I like all the different ideas. I think some things included in the kits are dependent on your skill level.


----------



## NotAnOxymoron (Jan 7, 2017)

I have all the standard (layperson who got basic certs, though they're officially expired) first aid kit supplies, but I'm looking for a good storage/usage solution. As a Girl Scout and GS leader, we always used tackle boxes to organize everything so it was all in plain sight in an emergency. But it's literally been decades since I've done that, so I'm on the hunt for the ideal box. Open to suggestions!


----------



## prepper MATT (Apr 30, 2017)

I recently added a pulse and O2 sat reader to my kit ($12 for the highest rated inexpensive model: Pulse Oximeter Fingertip CMS50DL / FL400 Blood Oxygen SpO2 Monitor FDA - Yellow) from Ebay, Ambu Bag for $20 Ambu Spur II Adult Resuscitator w/ Medium mask - 1pc Ebay, Innovo Medical Forehead and Ear Thermometer Dual Mode $25 on Amazon, Emerg-A-Dent Deluxe First Aid Emergency Kit by EDK Fillings-Dentures-Crowns $20 on Ebay, 10x 3M 1860 Standard Size N95 Health Care Medical Respirator Mask, Flu, PM2.5 $10 on Ebay, NAR Hyfin Chest Seal Individual Dressing, -10 Count- NEW IV Tubing Gravity Flow Dial A Flow Tactical, Emergency, First Aid $21 on Ebay, TELEFLEX MEDICAL PLEUR-EVAC SAHARA CHEST DRAINAGE SYSTEM (seller accepted $20 offer + $10 shipping on Ebay), Kendall Argyle Chest tube 20F X 16"-ref 561043 $8 on Ebay (last one tho).


----------



## MonstersAreReal (Jan 23, 2017)

My daughter has a severe peanut allergy. So I buy epinephrine shots religiously and have them everywhere, including a couple in my trauma kit. As a side bar, something you can put into a trauma kit is a nitrous cartridge cracker and heavy duty balloon with multiple nitrous cartridges like they use to make whipped cream at Starbucks. In case of a traumatic injury where someone is in a shitload of pain they can huff it and feel nothing. Wild Turkey has a similar desired effect.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

currently I just have one of those water proof pre-made kits from walmart for 8 USD however Invested in leatherman Raptor which is basically medical shears on super steroids.

https://www.leatherman.com/raptor-51.html


----------



## MattScorpion (Aug 10, 2017)

A first aid kit is a collection of supplies and equipment that is used to give medical treatment. It's important to have a well-stocked first aid kit with you.. edit....


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

tagging thread just so I can find it again tomorrow.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

looks like some of the posters like lists .... here's a few big guys from Nurse Amy of Bloom & Gloom and PAW novelist Jerry D Young .....

Survivalist Forum - View Single Post - Nurse Amy's Survival Medical Supply Kit List (Comprehensive!)

Survivalist Forum - View Single Post - Nurse Amy's Survival Medical Supply Kit List (Comprehensive!)

Survivalist Forum - View Single Post - Nurse Amy's Survival Medical Supply Kit List (Comprehensive!)


----------

